# Bubblegum



## Electric84 (Oct 13, 2018)

I am a beginner grower and am growing bubblegum indoors. I have learned my lessons and taken my lumps while getting started but I am finally on the right track. I am growing in a 4x4x6.5 foot tent with plenty of full spectrum LED lighting. I exchange the air in the tent 2 ties a minute. I have 3 plants growing in a mixture if potting soil and manure in 5 gallon buckets. My plants are now 23 inches tall. At whta height should I start flowering, and will the plants increase in vertical growth?


----------



## Electric84 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thumbnail (3)



__ Electric84
__ Oct 13, 2018



						Best grow yet
					
















Thumbnail (3)



__ Electric84
__ Oct 13, 2018



						Best grow yet


----------



## KSL (Oct 13, 2018)

Nice job so far 

When you flower you're plants will typically double or triple in size.  Course you can bend and tie them as you see fit to avoid stretching beyond the reach of your lights.  You don't necessarily want five foot plants if the bottom half ends up with a lot of shade and dismal light.  Evening out your canopy will help a ton.


----------



## Electric84 (Oct 13, 2018)

So when they say the plant grows 48" tall that height is at the end of flower?


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2018)

The 48" depends on the height you start flowering


----------



## Electric84 (Oct 13, 2018)

That is my question at what heght should I start flowering to reach that 48" height?


----------



## thegloman (Oct 13, 2018)

Seeing as the plants often double in size during flower. If you want 48" plants at the end, you should flip the lights when they're about 24".
That's just rule of thumb. Each plant can be a little different.
During flower they stretch to nearly 2 times the veg. height.


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2018)

every plant is different. Some stretch 2x in flower and some stretch more. I have grown plants that stretched 5x in flower.


----------



## KSL (Oct 13, 2018)

Electric84 said:


> That is my question at what heght should I start flowering to reach that 48" height?



The easy answer is right now, or maybe a week ago.  Regardless, you can manage the height with some bending and tying.


----------

